
Branwell Brontë died standing up leaning against a mantelpiece, to prove a point - neilellis
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Branwell_Bront%C3%AB
======
neilellis
It's under Death, here:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Branwell_Bront%C3%AB#Death](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Branwell_Bront%C3%AB#Death)

What a guy!

